# Minnesota



## jengrovdahl (11 mo ago)

Hi there, 

Southeastern Minnesota Beekeepers Association (SEMBA), our website has moved - www.semnbeekeepers.com - Can this be updated? Thank you!

*SOUTH EAST MINNESOTA BKPRS ASSOC*
Rochester, MN
*http://www.semnba.org/*


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

jengrovdahl said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Southeastern Minnesota Beekeepers Association (SEMBA), our website has moved - www.semnbeekeepers.com - Can this be updated? Thank you!
> 
> ...


FYI i clicked
*This site can’t be reached*


----------



## jtgoral (Mar 24, 2018)

Gray Goose said:


> FYI i clicked
> *This site can’t be reached*


Home - Southeast Minnesota Beekeepers Association works for me thanks to my "friend" Google....
Many links inside are dead.


----------

